# Re-powered my MTD (98 5/24)



## dankicksass (Feb 11, 2014)

The Tecumseh on my snowblower gave up the ghost a couple weeks ago, blowing oil out the exhaust. I didn't want to rebuild it, never was really happy with the snowblower's power but I didn't want to buy new. I grabbed the nearest magazine and went to HF.com armed with a coupon for a fake Honda motor. The motor swap was easy, thanks to GustoGuy's pictures of his. I haven't done anything to the motor but take out the air filter - anything I really need to do? It runs pretty smooth as is. Seems I've lost support for the lamp on my unit though, any suggestions on how to remedy that? Thanks guys.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Dan.
While there may be an aftermarket lighting coil for the Predator, I haven't heard of one.
I do know they don't come with one.


----------



## dankicksass (Feb 11, 2014)

I had never maintained the blower before. Cardinal sin, I'm sure, especially since I'm a technician by trade. Only thing I ever did was top off oil and gas, and continually adjusted the cables to make up for wear. So by the time the motor let go, I was down to just 2nd gear, no reverse, auger was stuck on. I guess I could have looked after it better. But now it's got the new motor, new belts, new and much larger Ariens skids, resurfaced transmission disc, new spring for auger release and drive belt tensioner, and on order a new cutting edge and rubber trans wheel. All transmission positions work, it throws snow like new, and I'm quite pleased overall.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The Predator engine worked great in my machine too. I use it more now that the engine is finally reliable. I never really like the Tecumseh. Even when it was new it never had the power or the ease of starting that the Honda clone has.


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

Yup just repowered mine today with the Predator 212. Very easy changeover.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

dankicksass said:


> Seems I've lost support for the lamp on my unit though, any suggestions on how to remedy that? Thanks guys.


 Has anyone had any luck in getting a head light to work off of a Preditor?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Has anyone had any luck in getting a head light to work off of a Preditor?


 Small LED bicycle lights will work. Some of them you can plug in and recharge them. Or you can run them with a small rechargeable battery on the snow blower. You can also buy a small belt driven generator to run the lights. High powered LED spotlight type of light would be a lot easier to do though


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Is the light that much of a benefit?

Where I live, it is never pitch dark, especially when there is white stuff everywhere.

Of course some of you may live in the boondocks where there is no ambient light pollution coming from a nearby city.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, sometimes a little more light helps silhouette those pesky frozen newspapers.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a nice high powered rechargeble LED headlamp for a bicycle that will work. It lasts 180 minutes on full brightness per charge.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/bicycle-led-lights/


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gusto, good find. Looks very convenient to use on a snow thrower. I did not see anything about how it is suited for cold or wet weather. I do know that Li-Ion batteries loose their charge relatively fast in cold weather. For example, I am not so sure if the 180 minutes would be valid at 20 Deg F.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I have installed a 12v 18AH on my unit and it powers a 27 watts 2160 Lumens LED light. It will be good for over 4hrs of use. I installed a rubber coated toggle switch for daylight use to turn it off. I have also a small battery tender which I plug the quick attach.
This is a $125.00 investment for a good set up. I have pictures here if interested.


----------

